# Need a US company that can print and ship my shirts



## yaputeh (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, so I have a website that satisfies a broad niche and need a reliable USA company that would do the printing and the shipping to my customers. 

Integration with wordpress would be a huge plus, does anyone here know about any companies like that?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Try American Apparel, they are good and they can easily full fill your needs


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

yaputeh said:


> OK, so I have a website that satisfies a broad niche and need a reliable USA company that would do the printing and the shipping to my customers.
> 
> Integration with wordpress would be a huge plus, does anyone here know about any companies like that?


There are a few fulfillment companies that integrate with Woocommerce that do DTG. Do you have other requirements?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located ?



yaputeh said:


> OK, so I have a website that satisfies a broad niche and need a reliable USA company that would do the printing and the shipping to my customers.
> 
> Integration with wordpress would be a huge plus, does anyone here know about any companies like that?


----------



## luxalex (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello, You can locate on google and i hope so you find the correct result

Look Tro,Looks Treaux,Treaux


----------

